# Hyper active



## Obi2014 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi 

I'm new to the forum but am looking forward to your help. My little boy Obi is was born the beginning of September. When I let him out of his crate he is so hyper active. Biting is getting worse and he is literally lunging with his bites. He had started barking now too. I've tried saying no and giving him a time out but nothing is working.

Anyone help?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How long is he in his crate for?
He could be tired - a tired teething puppy will bite & snap.
He could be stressed, Or he could be craving attention?
Does he have plenty of exercise & stimulation?

Ps - welcome to you and obi


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When you say, "when I let him out of his crate" what exactly do you mean? Is he in there often?

What is his routine, how much exercise, interaction, training and play does he get? How much socialising has he had? 

Have you trained him? Have you taught bite inhibition?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How long do you leave him in his crate for? He just sounds like a normal, lively puppy. Cockapoos are very active and need lots of stimulation, excercise and playtime when they are small. Does he go to puppy classes? They all go through a bitey stage- Dexter was dreadful. Don't worry- be patient, keep rewarding good behàviour , say no firmly to bad behaviour he may seem like he is ignoring you but he will get there!


----------



## Obi2014 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone much appreciated. 

We are slowly getting there. His biting is crazy but hopefully as you all said will get better.

No puppy class yet but hoping to find one.


----------

